# Cooler Master V10 OR corsair H70?



## funkysnair (Feb 19, 2011)

as above!!

im looking at both of these as a second to a custom liquid cooling loop


----------



## Aastii (Feb 19, 2011)

I would take the H70, however, why spend that much on a glorified air cooler? I personally, even if I had the amount of money to spend on a cooler that you are talking about, would go for a V6 instead. It will keep great temps, even with a decent overclock, but cost a hell of a lot less than either of the coolers you posted would be


----------



## funkysnair (Feb 19, 2011)

cost isnt an issue, i would spend up to £100 for a decent all in one cooler!

i spent £600 on my last liquid cooling loop and im not going that stupid again


----------



## Aastii (Feb 19, 2011)

funkysnair said:


> cost isnt an issue, i would spend up to £100 for a decent all in one cooler!
> 
> i spent £600 on my last liquid cooling loop and im not going that stupid again



What I am saying is you can spend half the price of the others, just ~£35-40, and get performance very almost equal to the others. I'm giving you my personal advice, and this coming from somebody that isn't tight with their money, but would rather spend cleverly than spend for the sake of it. Even if I had a limitless supply of money and was picking an air cooler, the V6 is the one I would go for, the cooling performance you get for the price you pay is almost unrivalled, and it holds its own against more expensive coolers (such as the ones you posted) quite comfortably. You would be paying twice as much to reduce your temps by maybe 4 or 5 degrees, which in my eyes, is not worth it in the slightest


----------



## Shane (Feb 19, 2011)

Neither,Those All-in-one coolers are crap,I made that mistake of getting a Cool IT Eco,Good idle temps but cant handle load very well at all.

My votes go to-

Prolimatech Super Mega
Prolimatech Armageddon
prolimatech megahalems
Noctua NH-D14
Venomous X
Tuniq Tower 120 Extreme (If you can get an 1156 backplate)

Those are probably the best Air coolers you can get,Strap a couple of high CFM fans to them and your all good.


----------



## ScottALot (Feb 19, 2011)

Bleagh V10 = 

Here are better ones to consider: Thermalright TRUE, Thermalright Archon, Prolimatech Mega, Prolimatech Super Mega, Prolimatech Armageddon, Noctua NH-D14, Thermalright Silver Arrow

For you, I'd recommend the Thermalright Archon.


----------



## funkysnair (Feb 19, 2011)

Aastii said:


> What I am saying is you can spend half the price of the others, just ~£35-40, and get performance very almost equal to the others. I'm giving you my personal advice, and this coming from somebody that isn't tight with their money, but would rather spend cleverly than spend for the sake of it. Even if I had a limitless supply of money and was picking an air cooler, the V6 is the one I would go for, the cooling performance you get for the price you pay is almost unrivalled, and it holds its own against more expensive coolers (such as the ones you posted) quite comfortably. You would be paying twice as much to reduce your temps by maybe 4 or 5 degrees, which in my eyes, is not worth it in the slightest



never had you down as a person who was tight anway lol, i was just stating my max spend on a single unit.. and yes i am going to look into the v6 very close and i do appreciate your advice.



Nevakonaza said:


> Neither,Those All-in-one coolers are crap,I made that mistake of getting a Cool IT Eco,Good idle temps but cant handle load very well at all.
> 
> My votes go to-
> 
> ...



to be fare i think the cooIT is of less quality of the corsair but i have read good reviews of the corsairs all in one unit



ScottALot said:


> Bleagh V10 =
> 
> Here are better ones to consider: Thermalright TRUE, Thermalright Archon, Prolimatech Mega, Prolimatech Super Mega, Prolimatech Armageddon, Noctua NH-D14, Thermalright Silver Arrow
> 
> For you, I'd recommend the Thermalright Archon.



im lookin into all of these...

thanx for your opinions


----------



## Shane (Feb 19, 2011)

funkysnair said:


> to be fare i think the cooIT is of less quality of the corsair but i have read good reviews of the corsairs all in one unit



Well from what i had been reading at the time i was looking into a 
All-In-One,They were saying that the cooIT Eco slightly outperformed the H50,But you can never really know whats the trouth.

I would honestly recommend staying away from the  All-In-One coolers though,They are over-Hyped.....cant beat a proper decent air cooler OR Real watercooling.


----------



## funkysnair (Feb 19, 2011)

yeh i know, i have a felling that some proper liquid cooling might be in order


----------



## Shane (Feb 21, 2011)

funkysnair said:


> yeh i know, i have a felling that some proper liquid cooling might be in order



Is it really worth it though mate?

I mean as long as you get a decent air cooler and its keeping the system cool then i dont see the point in paying out for watercooling,


----------



## Aastii (Feb 21, 2011)

Nevakonaza said:


> Is it really worth it though mate?
> 
> I mean as long as you get a decent air cooler and its keeping the system cool then i dont see the point in paying out for watercooling,



I have to agree. Unless you are going for a silent system, you are still better off going for an air cooler


----------



## fastdude (Feb 21, 2011)

Aastii said:


> I have to agree. Unless you are going for a silent system, you are still better off going for an air cooler



+1

Also there's always the risk of leakage and the like. 

Check out the Thermaltake Frio


----------



## Aastii (Feb 21, 2011)

fastdude said:


> +1
> 
> Also there's always the risk of leakage and the like.
> 
> Check out the Thermaltake Frio



If you do the setup properly, which I know funky will on acount of his knowledge and experience, the risk of leaking is minimal. And the V6 beats the Frio


----------



## Drenlin (Feb 21, 2011)

FWIW, here's frosttech's 10 best. They've reviewed most of the good ones:

http://www.frostytech.com/top5heatsinks.cfm

I have no idea why they say "top 5"...all of those lists have 10 coolers.


----------



## Aastii (Feb 21, 2011)

Drenlin said:


> FWIW, here's frosttech's 10 best. They've reviewed most of the good ones:
> 
> http://www.frostytech.com/top5heatsinks.cfm
> 
> I have no idea why they say "top 5"...all of those lists have 10 coolers.



There seems to be a lack of venomous X and V6, when just about everywhere else shows them as being amongst the very best air coolers


----------



## ScottALot (Feb 21, 2011)

Nevakonaza said:


> Is it really worth it though mate?
> 
> I mean as long as you get a decent air cooler and its keeping the system cool then i dont see the point in paying out for watercooling,



Overclockability, too.



Drenlin said:


> FWIW, here's frosttech's 10 best. They've reviewed most of the good ones:
> 
> http://www.frostytech.com/top5heatsinks.cfm
> 
> I have no idea why they say "top 5"...all of those lists have 10 coolers.



I'm not sure why it is, but they must be doing their reviews incorrectly... every time I view that link, it always has strange coolers that I know aren't that great on the top and the ones I know to be top dog are like 3rd.


----------



## linkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Neither the V10 or H70. Get a Noctua cooler for that price.


----------



## Shane (Feb 22, 2011)

Aastii said:


> There seems to be a lack of venomous X and V6, when just about everywhere else shows them as being amongst the very best air coolers



Its also lacking the Prolimatech series coolers.


----------



## ScottALot (Feb 22, 2011)

We're at the point where coolers aren't really getting much better, so you don't see people upgrade their heatsinks regularly... that's basically it, you're not going to see a new heatsink out with .1C decrease in temps and everyone jumping on it.


----------

